

How is it possible for Apple to patent Natural Language based filtering? - DonnyV
http://www.google.com/patents?hl=en&lr=&vid=USPATAPP12286691&id=UU3OAAAAEBAJ&oi=fnd&dq=Natural+language+based+filtering&printsec=abstract#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
anntka
This is a patent application NOT a granted patent, and I haven't yet found any
reason why it would ever be granted a patent.

